# 29 rebuild teaser



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i went out and bought a point and shoot today so i thought i'd share a "in progress" shot of the new rebuild for my man creek trio. this is also the tank i was referring to in my wanted ad for the ferns, broms, and other stuff.(if you happened to see that )

this is a single piece of GS that i carved (for days) and finished with drylok (white, tinted with acrylic)









making more vines tonight for the left side of the tank and a few for farther forward, to create more depth.

james


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

This is going to be epic man! that background looks incredible! You like the drylok method??

What camera did u end up getting?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking great James, love the backscape you've achieved - looks really natural.

Regards
Graham


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks 

james


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the wood carved great stuff too, or is it real wood? If its great stuff, bravo.

Even if it is real wood, bravo on the rock-work, it also looks quite realistic.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the wood is real  the vines are rope (that was an pain in the @ss as well, but they turned out ok.)


james


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Me likey. Nice work, uber pro. What's your substrate gona be? Is it staying gravel?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks awesome James! I think this tank would look great with minimal plants. Man, for a second I though you carved the wood and vines also


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Incredible background and design. Can't wait to see it as it progresses.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be following!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> Looks awesome James! I think this tank would look great with minimal plants. Man, for a second I though you carved the wood and vines also


that would have been cool  i like to think after nearly 20 years of formal and informal training in the arts, i do pretty well with this sort of thing, but sculpture hasnt been something i truly excel at. i doubt i could have faked the wood no matter how much work i did. 

i will say that i paid in flesh for the wood though. i went on the driftwood hunt and came back absolutely covered head to toe in chigger bites.

james


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice james...what did you coat the ropes in?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

silicone, and fine ground coco.

i used aluminum wire (meticulously pushed through the center of the rope) to give the roots some form, and allow myself to articulate them however i see fit. then i used sewing thread to individually connect all the parts together (each piece was melted at each end encasing the wire) i used a GENEROUS portion of silicone and (since i didnt have gloves) i used my hand to evenly coat the rope, which i then covered in the coco fiber. i used a blow torch to remove the hair like fibers.

james


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Like it. Rated, subscribed.
Pls show more


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

RNKot said:


> Like it. Rated, subscribed.
> Pls show more


heres a link to a thread on one of my other tanks.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/72017-mint-viv-pics.html#post632874

i'll post some pics of the escudo viv in a minute, but its a fresh build, so theres very little to get excited about. 

james


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

can't wait to see it with plants. btw, what are your plans in terms of plants for this tank?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

update....










finished some more vines, and i got some substrate in. tomorrow i get leaves in it.

some build shots.

















james


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Without a doubt the most detailed background work EVER in a 29 gallon  Looking so sweet and evil!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing tank. It looks very nice James! Can't wait to see it planted. Subbed.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> Without a doubt the most detailed background work EVER in a 29 gallon  Looking so sweet and evil!


Man oh man... I gotta agree with GRIMM on this one. It's looking superb so far.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words.

i'll start planting tomorrow, and i'll go back and get pics of the "backpack' fan system as well.

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

leaf litter is in. 

james


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

james67 said:


> leaf litter is in.
> 
> james


wow! epic!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

This 29 looks absolutely amazing... I'll be starting a 10 gal for a pygmy chameleon soon and those vines really bring the tank together. Subscribed...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent work. I can't believe you siliconed the rope inside the viv. Wow.... That must have been painfully tedious!! Not a fan of the huge leaf litter (never have been tho, I like the smaller and medium sized stuff) but it really works in your viv. I think it's the lighting. It sets the tone. 

Can't wait to see some plants!


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Top drawer stuff James! 

The roots are very well done and the carved GS background is just out of this world! I think it's more of an art to make it look like real rock than people give the process credit for.

Keep it up and keep those updates rolling in!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks awesome, can't wait to see it planted. The background is stunning! I am about to do a 29 myself, and your background is inspiring me...I WAS going to do a silicone/coco fiber, but now I'm not so sure..


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the tank is planted (mostly) but it may be awhile before i show more pics, as im not really happy with how the plants (all epiphytic ferns) are faring right now. 

i get broms in this week (including something really special ) and im expecting a package with some orchids any day now.

james


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

james67 said:


> silicone, and fine ground coco.
> 
> i used aluminum wire (meticulously pushed through the center of the rope) to give the roots some form, and allow myself to articulate them however i see fit. then i used sewing thread to individually connect all the parts together (each piece was melted at each end encasing the wire) i used a GENEROUS portion of silicone and (since i didnt have gloves) i used my hand to evenly coat the rope, which i then covered in the coco fiber. i used a blow torch to remove the hair like fibers.
> 
> james


I could not imagine pushing the wire through the rope. Next time try 1/4 inch tubing with the wire through it, thats what im using right now and it looks great, it might save you some time on your next viv.

Matt


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow James this is awesome 
I'm glad I found this....I'm gonna use these ideas for shure in the viv I just started.
I'm gonna do either your idea or Grimm's hanginging vines from the top idea except I'm not gonna bolt it to the glass....maybe epoxy or just silicone em to the top glass.

I'm gonna be using stainless steel wire....it will be safe won't it?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes, stainless is viv safe. you should be fine.

it got a LOT easier when i started bending the wire over so that instead of a cut end there was a smooth curve. even thought it was thicker, it passed through the rope more easily.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> yes, stainless is viv safe. you should be fine.
> 
> it got a LOT easier when i started bending the wire over so that instead of a cut end there was a smooth curve. even thought it was thicker, it passed through the rope more easily.
> 
> james





james67 said:


> yes, stainless is viv safe. you should be fine.
> 
> it got a LOT easier when i started bending the wire over so that instead of a cut end there was a smooth curve. even thought it was thicker, it passed through the rope more easily.
> 
> james


Thanks.
I just got one peice of rope probed and ready to go.
I took out that crap in the center...I wasn't getting anywhere wih it in there.
It's such a pain to straighten that wire out lol.
I'm gonna be using this desing along with Grimm's hanging vines.
Would taking them from the background to the false bottom and siliconing it to the false bottom be an issue?
I'm most likely gonna use extra zip ties where I do it that way it won't pull at the false bottom
I might just leaft the tips blank or with a bit of silicone on just the wire and poke it through the bottom....that way I could remove the bottom if needed.
Think that would work?

Thanks for the help 
I can't wait to see your tank planted


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

2 things:

1. Stop being a viv tease and show us some planted pics! 
2. Can you please detail the exact process you used to make that background? Is there a specific video or thread or something you followed or did you wing it with your own ideas? I noticed there is some texture on the surface, did you mix in some sand or something? 

thanks!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i "winged" it, and yes, there is sand mixed into the drylok.

no full viv pics yet. i'll post a little more when i get back from the store, i just bent the aluminium for the light on the zaparo tank and i need some spraypaint to finish it. so expect some pics of that tank soon as well 

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

can you guess what this is?
(other than "one of the few plants you havent killed since planting this tank")










i'll give you a hint... its not a pup, and its about 2.5 inches in diameter.

james


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Guzmania "L" something or other?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

getting there....

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

james67 said:


> i went out and bought a point and shoot today so i thought i'd share a "in progress" shot of the new rebuild for my man creek trio. this is also the tank i was referring to in my wanted ad for the ferns, broms, and other stuff.(if you happened to see that )
> 
> this is a single piece of GS that i carved (for days) and finished with drylok (white, tinted with acrylic)
> 
> ...


have any threads where you made the background from beginning to end?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

did you spray the GS on something like styro, or straight on the glass?? And what kind of "rope" were you using to be able to insert wire through it?? I've wondered whether using pipe cleaners to "form" the vines would be easier...the fuzzy stuff would eventually break down, but the wire would add stability when forming the vines to be covered with silicone, etc.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Guzmania lingulata var. mini or perhaps Guzmania cv. Theresa?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> Guzmania lingulata var. mini


we have a winner!!!!

yep, ive always thought it was such a cool brom, and i just happened upon this little guy when ordering some other broms for that tank.

james


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Judy S said:


> did you spray the GS on something like styro, or straight on the glass?? And what kind of "rope" were you using to be able to insert wire through it?? I've wondered whether using pipe cleaners to "form" the vines would be easier...the fuzzy stuff would eventually break down, but the wire would add stability when forming the vines to be covered with silicone, etc.


thought that maybe someone would comment...and still want to know how the GS was applied...was it on a separate piece and then put in--much easier to carve that way for sure....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

straight to the glass. no prep. it did shrink some and gaps needed to be siliconed.

james


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Do we have any updates on this tank?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

not yet. patience young grasshopper, patience.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> not yet. patience young grasshopper, patience.
> 
> james


easier said than done


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking killer James can't wait to see it complete...
Love that lingulata too.....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow. Makes me not like my tank as much lol

Sent From My SooWoo'd Galaxy SII


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Magnetite (Oct 31, 2011)

This vivarium is awesome. How did you attach the vines to the background? Are they just glued on?

Also, how are you planning on attaching epiphytes?

Thanks!


----------



## damonk (Sep 19, 2011)

hey love the look so far!!
im very interested in what kind of wood that is too

Damon


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

itsott said:


> What kind of wood is that?





damonk said:


> hey love the look so far!!
> im very interested in what kind of wood that is too
> 
> Damon


i use oak driftwood almost exclusively, however i found these 2 pieces and although i was unable to make an ID (the tree was dead these were some exposed roots) i was able to conclude that they were some type of hardwood (judged by the density and distance between rings). they also had no smell, so i decided to bake of any junk and put them in the tank.

so i couldnt tell you exactly what it is, sorry.



Magnetite said:


> This vivarium is awesome. How did you attach the vines to the background? Are they just glued on?
> 
> Also, how are you planning on attaching epiphytes?
> 
> Thanks!


the vines are just resting in there. they are held up by the metal wire core (which also is bent to conform to the surface of the foam).

there are some epiphytes yes. the plan was to do only a few broms, and an assortment of epiphytic ferns. on the ground i planned a couple small aroids or sinningias. 

it didnt work like that though. i killed the multiple varieties of ferns like it was going out of style, so im left with my broms, and a couple anubias, that are still transitioning to emergent growth. i tried a moss milkshake in the tank but had no success so i'll be meticulously attaching moss to the vines and background in the next few weeks.

and before anyone suggests that any of the following killed the ferns i'll give you some info on my setup. there was a VERY gentle air circulation that caused the fronds to dry in about 2 hours. the moisture was controlled by a combination of hand misting and via an ultrasonic humidifier on a timer. 

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

when are we gonna get an update James?


----------



## Cinnamon B (Jun 28, 2009)

I know I'd appreciate an update, because this is an awesome build. I love the vine work, you've really taken it to a new level.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

james how's the plant life doing in there?


----------

